# Please please help



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucy had a night terror about an hour ago. It was the worst she's ever had. I tried to turn the light on as quickly as I could, but she managed to injure herself anyhow. 

Initially when I picked her up, she wasn't using either leg. Her belly was laying flat in my hands. Soon she used her right leg, followed by her left. But I noticed she was placing all her weight on her right.

There is something wrong with her left leg. Visibly, it looks fine, but later she lost balance and fell from her perch (luckily my gut was to place a very cushy towel at the bottom of the cage before putting her back in). Now she's with me, but loses her balance every now and then and slips. I'm sure she's growing tired. 

What do I do until morning comes? What do you think is wrong?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I wish I could think of something helpful to say, but all I can suggest is call the vet first thing in the morning if her legs still don't seem normal. Maybe someone else can weigh in on whether taking out the perches for now would be a good idea...

I'm sorry this happened, and I hope Lucy will be okay.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

keep her in a cage where she cannot climb, no perches, blanket or towel for the bottom, keep her warm, go ASAP in the morning to the vet.

it could be a sprain, a muscle tear, nerve damage, and even a broken bone, or it could be as simple as bad bruising


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree. Just keep her in a small cage that will keep her from moving around too much. You really want to keep her movement restricted in case she has a more serious injury than just brusing. If she is using both legs in the morning then that's great, but if not then I would get her to the vet as soon as they open.

Fingers crossed for the two of you. :flowers:


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Agreed, a small cage with some bedding so that she is warm, comfortable and keeping off her legs if she needs to. I would cover it too, to minimise any stress she may be feeling from knowing she's less able to 'escape' from potential predators etc. Maybe just on three sides. 

I think there is also something like honey that you can give them for shock etc. It might not hurt, but maybe someone more experienced can recommend that. It's just a thought from here.

I hope she's doing better in the morning. Definitely a visit to the vet, even if she seems ok, might be in order. If just to set your own mind at ease.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I would go with a small box (Like a shoe box) with air holes.
Place on a heat pad. If you do not have a heat pad use a small drink bottle with warm water in it and wrap it up so that it keeps the box warm but she can not get to hot by touching it. You are looking at around 40c Put a dish of water in for her and a bit of seed.
This will keep her warm and quite for the rest of the night.
Get her in to the vet ASAP. The very minimum she should have is some pain killer like Metacam.
I would do this even if she seems Ok in the morning.
Good luck and fingers crossed.


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kinds words and thoughtful advice.

I didn't sleep a wink. I kept my eye on her all last night. I kept a low light on, and warmed a nice soft towel for her. 

Now it's morning and she is using both legs. I haven't seen her slip like last night. I've placed all of her food and water on the bottom for easy reach. She seems to be doing much better, but is still ever so lightly and carefully babying her left foot. I am going to call the vet to see if he thinks I should come in today or tomorrow. She had a stressful night as it is.

I am so so thankful that she is standing now. I'm still worried as all heck and I'm being extremely vigilant, but it's nice to see the improvement.

Thank you all once again. Night terrors suck -_-


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that she's doing better this morning. Keep us posted.


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, she slipped again. She's also complaining about her wing, though I think it's a jammed feather quill or what have you. Anyway, I decided it can't wait. I got an appointment for today at 6:40pm (the only opening they had). Hopefully we'll get her some x-rays and pain meds.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

keep us updated


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I hope the appointment goes well (and that it doesn't cost TOO much money--xrays tend to be expensive). Good luck!


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Her crying got the best of me, so I called back and begged for a sooner apt. So now we're looking at 2pm. (Thank goodness.)

It's a long drive though so I'm getting all the things ready. Carrier, food, water, towel.

The poor thing is super fluffed up and her eyes are closing. I think she's exhausted from the event, pain, and hardly getting any sleep. Luckily though, her appetite is unaffected.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's great you got an appointment sooner. If she's crying you know she's in pain.  Don't leave that office without pain meds!


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

Aww BOTH of you are in my thoughts, I hope everything goes good and she is feeling better in no time. Please update us as soon as you find anything out.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

oh no!! jsut saw this!! poor thing! ( both of you ) YES PLEASE keep us posted! as soon as you can. wishing you luck!!!


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

good luck for the vet appointment and hope your baby gets well soon!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Please keep us updated about Lucy.I hope she is going to be all right.


----------



## squawkybird (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi: Hope Lucy gets better son!!!! After what happened to our Rusty I'm so sorry to hear about Lucy again hope she is ok!!!!!!!! Just tell her how much she is loved, call me crazy but they(birds) do understand you!!!! Keeping fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Good luck, i'm also waiting for news!


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Okay. Back from the vet now.

I am exhausted. But Lucy is still my priority. 

My vet is nothing short of amazing. He was very caring when handling her and took his time-- no rushing or trying to get us out the door.

I am RELIEVED. Lucy has no broken bones. She did, however, sustain a soft-tissue injury to her left wing, and bruised her right foot badly (to my surprise since I thought it was her left). As he put it, she is "beat-up". Sore muscles is what Lucy has and now she needs plenty of rest. He also told me to restrict all acrobatic play. So I have her on lockdown, so to speak. TLC, pain meds, and rest for Lucy.

I am very thankful for the turnout and all of your kind words and support. Thank you once again <3


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy to hear although banged up  that she we will be ok!!  thats amazing news! i was anxiously waiting to hear the outcome. thank you for keeping us informed!


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

YAY!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm glad nothing is broken!

Yay!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Lucy. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Just seen this. So pleased for you that it's relatively minor. Hope she's feeling better soon x


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

You all are so sweet.

I guess we all know how heart-breaking it is when our own tiels go through similar ordeals. Hopefully this will serve as a friendly reminder to place night-lights by your babies tonight.


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad all is ok, bless her.
Sounds like you need some rest too.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm glad it is nothing serious. Hopefully the pain meds will keep her comfortable.  good luck with her healing.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

So glad to hear that Lucy is ok, other than being a little banged up. 

You did a great job of looking after her too.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad to hear Lucy is going to be okay.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am so glad she is ok


----------

